# moreton in marsh cc site



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi Any body been Moreton-In-Marsh cc site ..any good :?
details please

saruman [ray]  :


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

A nice well maintained site, toilet and shower blocks are up to the very highest C.C. standards. A 10 minute walk into the main town area. Very popular at all times of the year, check and book before going, weekends are usually booked full way in advance. An attraction is the Tuesday market in the High Street, all in all a nice place to visit.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

brisey said:


> A nice well maintained site, toilet and shower blocks are up to the very highest C.C. standards. A 10 minute walk into the main town area. Very popular at all times of the year, check and book before going, weekends are usually booked full way in advance. An attraction is the Tuesday market in the High Street, all in all a nice place to visit.


hi brisley .. thanks go this weekend leaving kids with inlaws
because it our wedding aniversery weekend away. no kids  :lol: makes a change :wink:

RAY
________________________________________________--
ARE WE NEARLY THERE YET!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your anniversary, I am sure you will enjoy Moreton in Marsh. Lots of nice pubs and restaurants in the town and a nice walk out to the aboretum if your feeling energetic. Have a great weekend away.
Will think of you while we are cleaning and preparing our van for our trip to France the following week.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

. thanks go this weekend leaving kids with inlaws
because it our wedding aniversery weekend away. no kids  :lol: makes a change :wink: [/quote]

 Don't for get the asprin

"....but I haven't got a headache....."

RESULT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*M IN M*

HI brisey THANKS 

HI zaskar :wink: :wink: thanks

ray


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Tried to book in there monday night on the way home from Rivendale, was totally booked up. Looked a very nice site for a future visit. Must remember to book in well in advance. We ended up on a very nice site at Folly farm near Broughton on the water ten miles down the road which was near empty so we got to visit Moreton market on the Tuesday which was well worth a visit.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Tried to book in there monday night on the way home from Rivendale, was totally booked up. Looked a very nice site for a future visit. Must remember to book in well in advance. We ended up on a very nice site at Folly farm near Broughton on the water ten miles down the road which was near empty so we got to visit Moreton market on the Tuesday which was well worth a visit.


hi tony ,
booked my pitch back in late jan :roll :luckerly :wink: .. tryed a few months a go too get in, but booked up :roll: and ended up at broadway a nice cc site.

saruman


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

One of the best CC sites, nice little town with some nice pub/grub, 

No kids :? :? :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: Have a good time,

Colin


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

HI Ray,
Congatulations mate

hi brisley .. thanks go this weekend leaving kids with inlaws
because it our wedding aniversery weekend away. no kids  :lol: makes a change :wink

Well the site is going to be very busy as this kid and a lot of others are going then. :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Its a very nice site and well worth going to, however i think there is a C&CC site also that is at the end of the high st it may be a CS and another nice CC site in an equally nice village is Broadway which is only a few miles away ?


----------



## 99249 (May 16, 2006)

Hi Ray,

Congratulations on your anniversary.

Just spent a few days on a course at the Fire Service College in Moreton in the Marsh and came across a couple of sites when I went for a run one evening. One was in Great Wolford and the other in Lemington, both are at the back of the college and about 3 miles from the centre of Moreton. Only small sites and very quiet, no idea of the facilities but I noticed only 2 motorhomes on one of them. The Lemington site also caters for fishing if that's your bag (it is mine!). A really lovely part of the country. I think both belong to the CC as CLs.

Relax and enjoy yourselves.

Martin


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wilko09 said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> The Lemington site also caters for fishing if that's your bag (it is mine!). A really lovely part of the country. I think both belong to the CC as CLs.
> 
> ...


Here you go Martin

http://www.lemingtonlakes.co.uk/home.html

Congrats on the Anniversary Ray! Some nice people in Moreton :wink:


----------



## 99249 (May 16, 2006)

LC1962,

Thanks for the link, will definitely give it a try, probably on the next course if it comes sooner!

Martin


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wilko09 said:


> LC1962,
> 
> Thanks for the link, will definitely give it a try, probably on the next course if it comes sooner!
> 
> Martin


Martin...

If the Fire College canteen is still dishing up Chilli Con Carne with baked beans in it, try "Ask" on the High Street...they do a half reasonable pizza :lol:

Ray, they also do some nice pasta dishes if you were wondering what to do for that anniversary dinner???

Cheers
Linda


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Stayed at MIM CC site last Saturday for just 1 night having booked it about 3 months before - forward planning required!! Large site, very quiet and pleasant and as others have said the best thing is it is only a short stroll into town.

Will def go back.

Kevin


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all

Thanks for the replys had a great time[ hot or what] at moreton in marsh cc site reconmended :wink: need to book early has its very pop.. site :roll: but very good.

Ray and vicky


----------

